# Et vous, vous êtes humain ?



## Bilbo (25 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Là j'ai à côté de moi un gamin de douze ans qui me demande de lui faire découvrir les arcanes des forums. À un moment il m'a demandé "c'est quoi un membre d'élite ?" et je lui répond que c'est en fonction du nombre de messages. Pensez-donc il y en avait plus de 1500. Bien sûr je rebondis en lui faisant voir ensuite mes 4000 et des brouettes.  Puis pris d'un accès de modestie, je suis allé voir dans la liste des membres pour lui montrer le champion toutes catégorie à savoir Global et ses 24000++. 

La réaction de "mon élève" fut immédiate : "24000 ! Oh putain !  C'est pas humain."

On dit que la vérité sort de la bouche des enfants, je me demande s'il n'a pas tapé juste.   

À+


----------



## MrStone (25 Novembre 2004)

Voilà une bien belle histoire 

C'est vrai que l'ultraflood, c'est à la limite du 'pas humain'


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

Voir aussi la moyenne de posts par jour, on y découvre d'autres floodeurs(euses).
Il fut un temps où alem "émerveilla" le bar en postant son 5 000e post (je me souviens d'une photo de lui chez xav' je crois avec une main de mickey gigantesque et un drôle de chapeau), il avait mis 2 ans pour y arriver, c'était à l'époque notre plus grand floodeur... Aujourd'hui il n'est pas rare de voir certains(es) dépasser ce score en moins d'un an.   
La question serait donc : à partir de combien de posts/jour on entre dans la catégorie des "floodeur" ?  :rateau: :mouais:
_'ti Cut étant un cas à part._  

[edit]un floodeur peut en cacher un autre[/edit]  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> La question serait donc : à partir de combien de posts/jour on entre dans la catégorie des "floodeur" ?


Je dirais 29.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il fut un temps où alem "émerveilla" le bar en postant son 5 000e post (je me souviens d'une photo de lui chez xav' je crois avec une main de mickey gigantesque et un drôle de chapeau), il avait mis 2 ans pour y arriver, c'était à l'époque notre plus grand floodeur...



Je crois me souvenir de cette photo.   :affraid: Putain, bientôt cinq ans que je traîne par ici. :affraid: Mais, bon, mon but, rester en-dessous des dix messages par jours, en moyenne.


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais 29.




Et moi je dirai : 28,88 messages par jour


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je crois me souvenir de cette photo.   :affraid: Putain, bientôt cinq ans que je traîne par ici. :affraid:



Alem a disparu de la liste des membres !! :affraid:


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alem a disparu de la liste des membres !! :affraid:



Il est toujours là notre Alèm, mon bon Nato...  :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est toujours là notre Alèm, mon bon Nato...  :love:


Vi, j'avais oublié le [MGZ] devant !!    :rateau:  :hein:


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est toujours là notre Alèm, mon bon Nato...  :love:




Ce n'est pas le genre à se "désintégrer" si facilement....


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Petite Panthère a été élevée par papa Global avec des petits morceaux de posts dans les caves de MacG :love: Il y avait aussi tonton Dark, tonton Karl et les nurses Finn, Alèm et BlackBeru :love: Des gens sympathiques venaient nous rendre visite. Je leur dois les 2/3 de ma croissance  :love:  Un petit "" par-ci, un petit "" par-là :rose: mais un par post à chaque fois


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2004)

Alem est mort. Il parait que rémi est vivant! 

Pour en revenir à la question, c'était quoi ? :rateau:


Moi, je suis pas humain, je suis un taliban...   :rateau:  Un taliban sénateur, en plus. 2,2 messages par jour !


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

Et moi je m'en tappe j'suis un troll 

Est ce que les feu points disco compte dans l'humanité ou pas ??


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je m'en tappe j'suis un troll
> 
> Est ce que les feu points disco compte dans l'humanité ou pas ??


  Pourquoi les _feu_ points disco. Ils sont toujours là! On a pas dit qu'on les enlevait, on a dit que, maintenant que t'avais gagné le premier sprint, on était plus obligé de dépenser de l'espace juste pour que des nioubes jouent au bowling. Parce qu'au bowling, Jesus Quintana, il les mange tous, les chtis n'enfants... 
  Alors boulez-vous pour rien si vous voulez, mais en silence, et sans poster pour ne rien dire !


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alors boulez-vous pour rien si vous voulez, mais en silence, et sans poster pour ne rien dire !


Merde y'en a un paquet qui vont pu avoir le droit de poster alors   

Et pourquoi s'acharner sur SM comme ca tout le temps rezb' ??


----------



## nato kino (25 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi les _feu_ points disco. Ils sont toujours là!



Vi, c'est très joli ces guirlandes.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi s'acharner sur SM comme ca tout le temps rezb' ??



C'est parce qu'il faut attendre le printemps pour que l'herbe repousse et Rezba adore jouer sur le gazon  :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Alem est mort. Il parait que rémi est vivant!
> 
> Pour en revenir à la question, c'était quoi ? :rateau:
> 
> ...


 Salam aleikoum !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petite Panthère a été élevée par papa Global avec des petits morceaux de posts dans les caves de MacG :love: Il y avait aussi tonton Dark, tonton Karl et les nurses Finn, Alèm et BlackBeru :love: Des gens sympathiques venaient nous rendre visite. Je leur dois les 2/3 de ma croissance  :love:  Un petit "" par-ci, un petit "" par-là :rose: mais un par post à chaque fois



  :rose:  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## Bilbo (25 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :love:  :rateau:


Je vois que tu n'as pas perdu la main. :love:  

À+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

C'est humain faut avoir le temps


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Voir aussi la moyenne de posts par jour, on y découvre d'autres floodeurs(euses).
> Il fut un temps où alem "émerveilla" le bar en postant son 5 000e post (je me souviens d'une photo de lui chez xav' je crois avec une main de mickey gigantesque et un drôle de chapeau), il avait mis 2 ans pour y arriver, c'était à l'époque notre plus grand floodeur... Aujourd'hui il n'est pas rare de voir certains(es) dépasser ce score en moins d'un an.
> La question serait donc : à partir de combien de posts/jour on entre dans la catégorie des "floodeur" ?  :rateau: :mouais:
> _'ti Cut étant un cas à part._
> ...


Il est clair que l'installation de la "boule à facette" en a décérébré plus d'un(e)


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

[mode pas content]

 COMMENT CA ??????   

[/mode pas content]


J'etais décérébré avant d'abord


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> [mode pas content]
> COMMENT CA ??????
> [/mode pas content]
> 
> J'etais décérébré avant d'abord


Mais te fâche pas mon Bassou


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

Etre décérébré, pré-suppose qu'on en ait eu un avant, même embryonnaire !...
T'es donc pas concerné


----------



## macVamps (25 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Etre décérébré, pré-suppose qu'on en ait eu un avant, même embryonnaire !...
> T'es donc pas concerné








- Wouaou, quel affront !!!
- Viens Bassou, on va te faire oublier çà ​


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Etre décérébré, pré-suppose qu'on en ait eu un avant, même embryonnaire !...
> T'es donc pas concerné



Ouf j'ai eu peur


----------



## Bilbo (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ouf j'ai eu peur


  

À+


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2004)

Moi je dis le flood, c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout ! Faudrait faire un rapport nombre de messages / nombre de caractères contenus dans les messages... parce que moi je dis qu'il y a floude et flood aussi. Si ça tombe, j'ai posté plus de caractères que GlobalCut !!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _'ti Cut étant un cas à part._
> 
> [edit]un floodeur peut en cacher un autre[/edit]  :mouais:




Pourquoi???


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :love:  :rateau:



  :rose:  :love: 





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi???



Parce que  Tu as quelque chose contre le Maître des Floodorori ? :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Parce que  Tu as quelque chose contre le Maître des Floodorori ? :mouais:



Il habite ici le maître des Floodorori  ?


----------



## nato kino (26 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi???



Pourquoi quoi ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi quoi ?


 pourquoi pourquoi quoi ??


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il habite ici le maître des Floodorori  ?



Entre ici et ailleurs...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Entre ici et ailleurs...



Par ailleurs vous voulez dire là ?


----------



## gKatarn (26 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais te fâche pas mon Bassou


Il ne se fâche pas, il est d'un caractère sensible, nuance 


Quant à moi, comment voulez-vous que je sois humain avec un avatar pareil


----------



## Nexka (26 Novembre 2004)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Il ne se fâche pas, il est d'un caractère sensible, nuance
> 
> 
> Quant à moi, comment voulez-vous que je sois humain avec un avatar pareil



Bah t'es un rebus de clone... Mais peut ton dire qu'un clone est humain???    :hein:


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Petite Panthère a été élevée par papa Global avec des petits morceaux de posts dans les caves de MacG :love: Il y avait aussi tonton Dark, tonton Karl et les nurses Finn, Alèm et BlackBeru :love: Des gens sympathiques venaient nous rendre visite. Je leur dois les 2/3 de ma croissance  :love:  Un petit "" par-ci, un petit "" par-là :rose: mais un par post à chaque fois


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

je me disais, tiens, encore un thread nase de bilbo, et vlan ! un thread nase de bilbo


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

tu ferais mieux d'arreter de penser, on aurait moins d'emmerdes


----------



## Bilbo (30 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me disais, tiens, encore un thread nase de bilbo, et vlan ! un thread nase de bilbo


T'as pas eu ta dose mon supermoquettounet ? 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (30 Novembre 2004)

non mais oh ? faut coucher pour choper un ban gratos mainant ?    au moins avec chagregel suffisait de lui tirer les oreilles et hop un écran orange


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

c'est une honte, que l'on bannisse SM sur la champs !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Poster peu, peut être ; mais poster du fond du coeur.... 
 :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

... Sinon, je ne suis qu'à moitié humain. Ma mère est ajaccienne et mon père... L'a abandonnée, après l'avoir lâchement séduite. Mais pépé a mis un contrat sur sa tête...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi quoi ?


 Pourquoi Global est un cas particulier chez les Floodeur? Je me renseigne quoi... :rose:
A ce propos, j'ai une info sur l'avatar de Global et vous ne devinerez jamais d'où il vient ( enfin je crois )

Global, je ne veux pas te faire chanter mais la provenance de ton avatar est plus que, hum, douteuse...


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Global est un cas particulier chez les Floodeur? Je me renseigne quoi... :rose:
> )



Parce qu'à l'inverse des autres floodeurs ici, il l'est à plein temps.


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Décembre 2004)

Si je comprends bien, on commence, tout petit, par :

  "bavarde trop"

  puis, à l'adolescence, ça devient

  "ta gueule tu nous saoûle"

  pour enfin, une fois "adulte",  finir par

  "banni pour avoir flooder"

  C'est ça  ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Global, je ne veux pas te faire chanter mais la provenance de ton avatar est plus que, hum, douteuse...



Gratounette ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi Global est un cas particulier chez les Floodeur? Je me renseigne quoi... :rose:
> A ce propos, j'ai une info sur l'avatar de Global et vous ne devinerez jamais d'où il vient ( enfin je crois )
> 
> Global, je ne veux pas te faire chanter mais la provenance de ton avatar est plus que, hum, douteuse...



1- Parce que  :rateau: 
2- Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de douteux  :hein:


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Juste en passant (1 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>



Pâle imitation


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

les flooders


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les flooders


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>


  aussi :love:


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pâle imitation


  wiskas ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

aussi :love: => :love:

  =>  

  =>


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> aussi :love: => :love:
> 
> =>
> 
> =>


 ça c'est pas humain !


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

:affraid:


----------



## MrStone (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

monsieur Pierre a dit:
			
		

> Dernière modification par MrStone Aujourd'hui à 17h58.  Motif: passke


Tout ca parce qu'il ne sait pas mettre qu'un seul smiley dans un post


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1- Parce que  :rateau:
> 2- Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de douteux  :hein:


 Ah bon? il passe sur quelle chaine TV ton avatar?


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

ben si c'est pas douteux et que ca passe a la télé c'est dans "Sans aucuns doutes" :rateau: 

PS : je suis déja dehors


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon? il passe sur quelle chaine TV ton avatar?


 Il passait le samedi matin sur TF1


----------



## MrStone (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tout ca parce qu'il ne sait pas mettre qu'un seul smiley dans un post


 
et paf !


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> et paf !


 grillé


----------



## Bilbo (1 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non mais oh ? faut coucher pour choper un ban gratos mainant ?


Un ban *COM-MENT ????*

J'ai des problèmes d'audition en ce moment.


----------



## MrStone (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> grillé



 :rateau: m'en fous j'reviendrai


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Un ban *COM-MENT ????*
> 
> J'ai des problèmes d'audition en ce moment.



ta maman t'avait bien dit que c'était un risque à sourir... :rateau:


----------



## semac (1 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ta maman t'avait bien dit que c'était un risque à sourir... :rateau:


tien moi on m'a jamais que c'était sourir qui rendait sourd :mouais: 
  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

ben Lemmy, tu te fais vieux toi aussi on dirait


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ben Lemmy, tu te fais vieux toi aussi on dirait



bon, ça suffit, la marmaille   

juste un test pour vérifier votre attention...   

 :mouais:


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> juste un test pour vérifier votre attention...
> 
> :mouais:


 Rho mais bien sûr !


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

qu'est qu'y dit ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rho mais bien sûr !



mais... en douterais-tu


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais... en douterais-tu


 mais non voyons !


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> qu'est qu'y dit ?


 Hein ? :hein:


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> La réaction de "mon élève" fut immédiate : "24000 ! Oh putain !  C'est pas humain."



bonjour, je suis le numéro 2 (enfin je suis numéro 1 si on additionne mes multiple personnalité  )


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

mais toi on sait que t'es pas humain !


----------



## Bassman (1 Décembre 2004)

et on sait aussi que t'as pas de personnalité


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et on sait aussi que t'as pas de personnalité



C'est pas très gentil de se moquer des taupes comme ça...    :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> et on sait aussi que t'as pas de personnalité



fait gaffe bassman, tu est repéré


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très gentil de se moquer des taupes comme ça...    :hein:  :mouais:



toi aussi tu est fait


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Sortez les casques :hosto:


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais toi on sait que t'es pas humain !



au choix : 

-la meuse
-la cave a mr D (un belge qui a mal tourné)


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au choix :
> 
> -la meuse
> -la cave a mr D (un belge qui a mal tourné)


-les deus


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> -les deus



tu veux aussi essayer ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu est fait



Tiens... Un avion qui crotte !! :affraid:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Non, c'était pour réparer un oubli  
Je sais de quoi tu es capable :affraid:


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je sais de quoi tu es capable :affraid:



bon, je m'attaque au groland demain  (vu que j'y ai un espion orange  )


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> les flooders


 Oh putain, un global vert ! 
T'es malade ?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain, un global vert !
> T'es malade ?



pas plus que d'habitude on dirait


----------



## golf (12 Décembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain, un global vert !
> T'es malade ?


Non, non   
Il est juste obligé de faire des phrases intelligibles et complètes  :rateau: 
...excepté au bar, heureusement ​


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, non
> Il est juste obligé de faire des phrases intelligibles et complètes  :rateau:


Et mackie a eu droit a une dispense ? :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je suis le numéro 2 (enfin je suis numéro 1 si on additionne mes multiple personnalité  )


 Et puis tu as deux ans d'avance..


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et mackie a eu droit a une dispense ? :rateau:



moi je fais partie des meubles maintenant  :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je fais partie des meubles maintenant  :rateau:


 A ta place j'aurais préféré faire partie des admins :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je me disais, tiens, encore un thread nase de bilbo, et vlan ! un thread nase de bilbo



arf!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Flood...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Flood...


 y en a qui sont prétentieux là 
Du flood sur un message c'est pas du flood :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> y en a qui sont prétentieux là


 T'es sûr?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Parce que bon, si tu veux, on peut en discuter. tout est une question de point de vue après tout.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Et puis, le Flood, qu'est ce que c'est? il n'existe pas vraiment de définiton précise, alors moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr?


 Ouais ouais
Bon faut avouer que tu poste vite quand-même, mais ça suffit pas


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Tu ne crois pas? si tu veux, on peut en discuter, je suis assez ouvert tu sais.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Décembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ouais
> Bon faut avouer que tu poste vite quand-même, mais ça suffit pas


 Que faut-il de plus?


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, le Flood, qu'est ce que c'est? il n'existe pas vraiment de définiton précise, alors moi ce que j'en dis...


 Des conneries surtout


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas? si tu veux, on peut en discuter, je suis assez ouvert tu sais.


 ouais ben fait plutôt des avances à mackie s'te plait


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Que faut-il de plus?


 Postons peu mais utile comme l'a dit le grand the big (oui ça fait un peu répétition, mais bon, il avait qu'à choisir un autre pseudo  )


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Postons peu mais utile...







- Çà, Çà... çà va être dur  :mouais: 
- Et pour certains, ce sera encore plus dur ​


----------



## Grug (15 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Çà, Çà... çà va être dur  :mouais:
> - Et pour certains, ce sera encore plus dur ​



demonstration


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Et mackie a eu droit a une dispense ? :rateau:


Heu...
...Non !...

Faut dire qu'elle commençait par :


			
				Dispance a dit:
			
		

> Mon papa me dispance...


Maladroit non  :rateau:
Enfin, du Mackie quoi  :love: 

L'Amok, t'as rien signé toi ?​


----------

